# Can I Give Pine Cones to Sunny?



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

I picked up 3 nice pine cones outside. Are they okay to give to Sunny to play with? And if so, how should I disinfect them? With diluted apple cider vinegar? Baking soda mixed with water?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i think you bake them... not sure exactly


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

DallyTsuka said:


> i think you bake them... not sure exactly


Bake??? You mean like cakes and cookies??? Good grief!!!


----------



## FroggySam (Apr 5, 2011)

I used to bake branches from outside to steralise them when i had snakes ...

I guess the same applies for pine cones and cockatiels......

Ive never done it for birds though.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Dunk the pine cones in a sink or bucket full of water to get rid of loose dirt and debris. Let them dry out then bake them at a low temperature (something in the neighborhood of 225 degrees Fahrenheit) until they've been heated long enough to kill any germs. Pine cones are good shredder toys. Some people smear them with peanut butter and roll them in seeds, but I've never tried this with my birds.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

They make great foraging toys! My bigger birds love when I put fresh fruit in them and they forage to get the fruit out, it keeps their beaks busy. (and afterwards they destroy the pinecone) For Cockatiels you can do the same, but instead use fresh veggies.


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Ann (Mar 13, 2008)

My 'tiels love pine cones they are one of their favorite shreddable toys. I've read in several places that heat is the only thing that reliably kills any disease that they can pickup from outdoors.


----------



## .mpeg (Oct 6, 2010)

what about the little spikes on them? wouldn't they be bad? i'm really curious because i'd love to give one to mister but i'm worried about the spikes.


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Well I never thought of using pinecones as a toy or for treats. We use to do the peanutbutter and seeds for wild birds. I think I'll try this one. Thanks for the great idea.


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Thank you everyone for your relies!!! (I need a "bowing" smilie!!! Moderators, please insert one???) 

that's great. I will collect more pine cones this week and bake them and give them to Sunny. They are free and I like free.  Sunny already wanted to play with the ones I picked up yesterday but I didn't let her cuz they are dirty and she was so mad I wouldn't let her play with them.


----------

